# Bustin' on shitters



## Idontpersonally (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought the thing was lookin' kinda lonley since i dont play it anymore . The had a spurt of the moment inspiration type thing where i saw that guy on yt drawing on guitars with sharpie who was inspired by the guy that drew on lambos with sharpie. Normally i use paint for everything cause i dont see the point in clear coating sharpie but i just happen to be fresh out of them and the store was too so i just used black and silver sharpie.
It still needs some pin stripping and a few more detail but ill have to finish it later so i will keep it updated..It's supposed to be a mechanical lookin' dragon


----------



## Wretched (Apr 23, 2013)

Man, I had a totally different idea of what this thread might be about based on the title! ')

Looks cool.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 23, 2013)

Bustin on shitters?  Sorry first thing came to mind. Thanks though.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Apr 24, 2013)

k heres what we got so far, few more touch ups and some clear coat and should be good to go.


----------

